# Verschicke gerne "Rollen der Auferstehung" an ALLE!



## Gorbalt (11. März 2012)

Heyo Leute!
Wenn ihr eine Rolle der Auferstehung wollt, dann meldet euch bei mir!

Skype: viiinc93
oder per PM


Server muss man da ja meiner Meinung nach keinen angeben, da der geworbene eh auf jedem Server den 80er erstellen kann.
Aber wenn ihr den Char auf Frostwolf (Horde 2k), Nethersturm (Horde 2k), Gorgonash (Horde 2k), Kel'Thuzad (Horde 2k), Aegwynn (Allianz 250g) oder Kargath (Allianz 1k) erstellt/transt und einen Monat zahlt bekommt ihr einen Bonus. Es gehen auch _*ALLE*_ anderen Server, aber dann halt ohne Gold Boni von mir.

AUßERDEM gibt es das doppelte an Gold, wenn ihr den Account mit einer Gamecard wieder aktiviert.


----------

